# Mammal IDs



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

These are a few photos of animals that I haven't yet been able to definitely ID - any help would be appreciated...

All are taken near the Twyfelfontein / Brandenburg area of Namibia, Southern Africa:

Rock Hyrax??




















Some kind of Ground Squirrel??



















Any help much appreciated...

Andy


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

First pics look like prairie dogs 2nd does look like some form of squirrel..some one on here will prob know


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the face looks wrong for prarie dogs, im probably wrong though, Fixx is the man to ask.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

The first one looks like a Rock Hyrax

2nd one maybe a Dassie Rat (Petromus typicus)?
http://www.klausdierks.com/images/Namibia_Damara_Brandberg_Tsisab_5.JPG


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Ally said:


> The first one looks like a Rock Hyrax
> 
> 2nd one maybe a Dassie Rat (Petromus typicus)?
> http://www.klausdierks.com/images/Namibia_Damara_Brandberg_Tsisab_5.JPG


That looks about right - cheers for those.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

tilly790 said:


> First pics look like prairie dogs 2nd does look like some form of squirrel..some one on here will prob know


Prairie dogs come from the US not Africa 

I'll go with Ally's suggestions.


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

Did you have a nice trip ?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it was fantastic thanks - more about it here if you're interested:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/58504-charity-work-namibia.html


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*answer*

1st def a rock hyrax 2nd some sort of sqirrel but not sure without further investigation


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

no 1 African Hyraxes


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

no 2 looks like african dassie rat but not sure


----------

